# Tub Track



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

I am restoring a original Tubby Track and I need 20 #1533 orginal Aurora L&J 15" radius curves.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Fairly common*

The Aurora 15 radius curve track is fairly common as it came in a few Thunderjet sets. I assume the tub set uses this same piece.

Ebay will have some sooner or later.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------

